# Record saw losing blade tension



## linkshouse (23 May 2016)

My saw keeps losing blade tension. It isn't the blade slipping in the holders, it is the tension screw unscrewing its self. I have proven this by painting a white line on the knob with tippex so that I can see if it is moving (and it is!).

I had thought to try and put something on the knob to stop it turning but of course it is whizzing up and down.

This is driving me crazy as I have to re-tension my blade every couple of inches of cut.

Any suggestion would be gratefully received.

Phill


----------



## Claymore (23 May 2016)

......


----------



## finneyb (23 May 2016)

PTFE tape on the thread may help - just to tighten things up

Brian


----------



## linkshouse (23 May 2016)

Claymore":1uat1oa2 said:


> What saw do you have Phil?
> Brian



It's a Record SS16V


----------



## martinka (23 May 2016)

Make sure there's no oil or grease got onto the tension rod thread. I can't remember if the thread is visible or if you need to partially dismantle the saw to get to it, but it should be an easy job if you are comfortable with taking things apart.


----------



## Claymore (24 May 2016)

.......


----------



## ChrisR (24 May 2016)

Plus one, as Martin and Brian said, make sure there is no oil/grease on the tension screw thread. :shock: 

Take care.

Chris.


----------



## linkshouse (24 May 2016)

Sorry for late reply, I've been into town this morning which for us is a 90 minute ferry journey (not so bad on a bonny day like today).

I must be honest I had more or less thought the same about degreasing. I was forlornly hoping for an alternative magic wand solution as, looking at the saw, getting to the tension screw looks like a major strip down.

Regards

Phill


----------



## linkshouse (24 May 2016)

I've had the manual out now which include and exploded diagram of the saw and it looks to be as I feared. The body of the saw is in two halves with everything inside bearings etc set into each side. The only way to access the tension screw is to remove one of the sides which will involve removing the table and the base then there will be the fun of trying to realign everything when I come to refit the one half!

So I have come up with and admittedly Heath Robinson solution. It isn't elegant but it is doing the job for now. It will do until I have finished my current project giving me time to work on SWMBO with a view to upgrading to a 'proper' saw


----------



## NazNomad (24 May 2016)

If that rubber band is holding the tensioner still, I have to ask if you had enough tension on the thing initially.

I found with my old SiP that it would vibrate loose unless I gave it an extra turn beyond what I though was tight enough.


----------



## linkshouse (24 May 2016)

It is pinging nicely at that tension, which is about where I've had it till now.

I have been trying ever more tension, in an effort to get it to stay put, until I started snapping blades.

I reckon the real solution is a Hegner    

I wish...


----------



## NazNomad (24 May 2016)

linkshouse":zatkkdsy said:


> I reckon the real solution is a Hegner



... or even better, a Delta. :-D


----------



## linkshouse (24 May 2016)

NazNomad":11qufowf said:


> linkshouse":11qufowf said:
> 
> 
> > I reckon the real solution is a Hegner
> ...



Ha ha, I've been looking on eBay, as though there was a serious possibility of me buying one. There is an old Excalibur EX30 on there for £300 which seems reasonable, pity it is 500 miles and two ferries away!

With further use the rubber bands aren't working.

I've tightened the tension as tight as I dare without risking breaking something bigger than the blade, and just watching the saw running without cutting anything I can see the know turning as it unwinds!

So, tomorrow it is scheduled for a major strip down.

Phill


----------



## martinka (24 May 2016)

I think you might be able to loosen the bolts to the base and just remove the left hand cover. I don't trust my memory these days, but I'm fairly sure that's how I took one apart. It wasn't a Record but it was the same saw.


----------



## linkshouse (25 May 2016)

martinka":rt65ldu7 said:


> I think you might be able to loosen the bolts to the base and just remove the left hand cover. I don't trust my memory these days, but I'm fairly sure that's how I took one apart. It wasn't a Record but it was the same saw.



Yes, that's more or less how it turned out.






I found that the tension screw was covered in oil so I removed that and car it a good clean as per Brian's advice. I also fitted a star washer under the bottom pivot spigot in an attempt to stop it turning.






Major disappointment! Just got it all assembled and test and it is still unscrewing its self, slower but still no goo to work with. I was going to video it but then the video would be too large. Just running with the blade tensioned and no cutting I can see the tension knob turning. As per NazNomad's advice I tried ever more tension (even though I knew I was applying too much, but carried on increasing it until the blade pulled out of the bottom holder) and it still unscrewed.

So, I'm sat here playing computer, computer, for a bit before taking it all apart again. Though I'm not just sure what I'm going to do with it.

I might give Record a ring and see if they can offer any advice. Of course any guarantee is out the window now that I've had it in bits  

Regards

Phill


----------



## NazNomad (25 May 2016)

My old SiP was the same generic saw and had a cam-lever tensioner. I'm sure I still have that part and am 99% sure it would fit your saw.

I'll check later and if I have it, it's yours to try.

Pic is a different saw, but you can see what I mean.






The lever screws and unscrews the same as yours, but has the benefit of quick-release to change the blades without changing the tension setting.


----------



## martinka (25 May 2016)

It's a last resort remedy, but you could damage the threads slightly to tighten up the screw. Alternatively, some locktite or even epoxy on the threads, then clean it up until there's just enough left to stop the rod turning on its own. But hopefully Record will come up with a solution, like another tension rod, or even a replacement saw.


----------



## linkshouse (25 May 2016)

NazNomad":g901x4fr said:


> My old SiP was the same generic saw and had a cam-lever tensioner. I'm sure I still have that part and am 99% sure it would fit your saw.
> 
> I'll check later and if I have it, it's yours to try.



That is very kind thank you. I may take you up on that offer if I don't get anything from Record.

This is the offending part/mechanism.






Plan b, or is c, was to fit a spring as below.






I've seen this arrangement used before to inhibit unscrewing.

But, alas, that didn't work either!

The top spigot that is threaded is a very loose thread. If this is wear it hasn't lasted long as I only got the saw in November.

I'm warming to Martin's suggestions regarding damaging the threads etc. as I think even if Record don't offer a replacement tensioner mechanism (new complete saw would be nice but a tad optimistic methinks), I think I need to order a replacement.

Regards

Phill


----------



## NazNomad (25 May 2016)

I found it ... it was in my ''keep it just in case'' 40ft truck body, which is filled with 'just in case' stuff. :lol: :lol: 






If you decide you want to try it, PM me your address and I'll throw it in the post.


----------



## linkshouse (26 May 2016)

NazNomad":12tev1d0 said:


> I found it ... it was in my ''keep it just in case'' 40ft truck body, which is filled with 'just in case' stuff. :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.

PM sent.

Regards

Phill


----------



## ChrisR (26 May 2016)

Phill.

Have you contacted (Record) regarding this problem, as they are very good with warranty claims, I had a problem with a bobbin sander, they repaired it once under warranty, but when it failed with the same fault for the second time, they replaced with a brand new machine no questions asked.

Very good customer service. =D> 

Take care.

Chris.

PS. If you did not purchase from Record direct, contact your supplier first.


----------



## linkshouse (26 May 2016)

Chris,

I haven't rung them but I have submitted a ticket through their support page, but I've still not had a reply.

My problem is, living where I do, returning the saw for repair would be very costly. Also I am pretty sure having disassembled it and played around with it as I have any warranty would be well and truly voided.

Regards

Phill


----------



## NazNomad (26 May 2016)

Fingers crossed that the part on its way to you now will rectify the problem.


----------



## linkshouse (26 May 2016)

NazNomad":2b0aroiq said:


> Fingers crossed that the part on its way to you now will rectify the problem.



I'm sure it will, thanks. And, it looks like a better arrangement than the original.

Thanks

Phill


----------



## linkshouse (28 May 2016)

@NazNomad.

The part has arrived, it's all put back together now and working a treat.

I've just spent the last hour working on my latest project.

Chuffed to bits    

Thank you so much NazNomad.

The only fly in the ointment is that Record have finally gotten back to me and they want to know when and where purchased with a view to arranging to get the saw collected :shock: Oh dear, I can't see them being to suited at it having been taken to bits and having an SIP tensioner fitted!

I'll ask them to just send me a replacement tensioner so that I have it.

Meanwhile I think the current repair is better than the original.

Phill


----------



## martinka (28 May 2016)

Good to hear you are sorted, thanks to NazNomad, Phil. Hopefully Record will be understanding when they find out where you are situated.


----------



## NazNomad (28 May 2016)

''HAPPY DANCE'' Glad it fitted ok. 

Remember, never throw anything away.


----------



## linkshouse (2 Jun 2016)

Record have gotten back to me and offered to send a replacement tension screw if I don't mind fitting it.

Phew, that's a relief, sending the saw back now might have been a bit embarrassing!

So new tension screw on its way....

But then so is a second hand Delta  

Phill


----------

